# help with flat bands.



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I usually shoot office bands but am looking to get into flat bands as well. I started off with four 8 inch long strips, 2 per side. They were each 1 inch wide straight cut. I was getting decent hand slaps so knew I was using to much power for my light marble ammo. Switched it to one strip per side and now getting worse hand slaps than before. I thought less rubber would lighten or elimunate the hand slap, not make it worse. Anybody know something else that I can try? I would rather stick to straight cuts as the taper cuts band life. Thanks in advance guys n gals.


----------



## Rathunter (Feb 14, 2014)

are you shooting over the fork?

if so, try angling the slingshot slightly. it solved it for me.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Yes I am shooting over the fork. do you mean angling the forks forward? I have tried that but to no avail. It is a blue gold gyms flat band.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Try two 5/8" wide cuts of rubber per side or a single 7/8" cut per side. I think you are shooting too much rubber with double 1 inch for marbles. I think that's what is causing the "Knuckle Knock".


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

What size marbles and what size bands are you using? Use a 5/8 " marble with a 3/4 or 7/8 inch band. ( thera gold). No slaps as long as you tie to forks properly.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Your pouch might be too heavy.


----------



## Jim59 (Feb 7, 2014)

On one of my slingshots I've got the nearly the same setup as you, except I use 4 to 15 gram ammo with it and get no slap.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Ok I will try reducing the width of my bands. The marbles are refular cat eye marbles, 50 for 1.00 from the dollar store.I do not have any thera gold, I have a yellow, red, blue, pink and purple. But they are all golds gym so I'm not sure if any of them can stack up against the theraband gold. Thank you for the input guys and I will cut some more bands up once I get home.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

So I went home and cut up some more bands at 6/8". Still getting hand slap but much more mild now- but now I am getting veryyy low speeds as well. Barely dented a beer can at 40 feet. Don't know how I'm getting hand slaps if the rubber barely has piwer to propel the marble. I'm not gonna give up on flat bands yet, but definitely starting to see why so many people like the simplicity of chained and looped bands. Thank you everybody for your tips and your time.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Pouch can be too heavy, I started tapering all my hands for my Ott frames, I'm normally someone who doesn't taper my flat bands , but after customer feedback and my own experiences , I find tapering all flats helps with band slaps, and if the taper is mild, won't affect band life


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

Lots of people who attach the pouch with rubber strips and the wrap-and-tuck method also use waaayyyyy too much rubber.

This makes the pouch heavy and the handslaps really vicious. Costs lots of performance, too. I use TB Gold bands but attach the pouch with 3mm wide strips of TB Blue, and I wrap it round the bands only about five times, no tten times as e.g. Gamekeeper John shows in his video about band attachment. I have never had a problem so far.


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

how big is the pouch?


----------

